# Burled elm



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 28, 2020)

I sold a couple pieces of elm burl on here. This is the log it came from. They had a guy saw it down to where we could saw it. Probably going to saw some on it this evening. The burl figure went all the way through on the butt end when I looked at it when they got it. Hopefully it's nice. I sent him to a guy that charged him 1/3 less than what someone else priced so hopefully I get a little of it. I'll post pics if we saw. The other pic is one of the upper limbs.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow. Nice stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 28, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I sold a couple pieces of elm burl on here. This is the log it came from. They had a guy saw it down to where we could saw it. Probably going to saw some on it this evening. The burl figure went all the way through on the butt end when I looked at it when they got it. Hopefully it's nice. I sent him to a guy that charged him 1/3 less than what someone else priced so hopefully I get a little of it. I'll post pics if we saw. The other pic is one of the upper limbs.
> 
> View attachment 191172
> 
> View attachment 191173


That second picture looks like the Grand canyon. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2020)

That’s beautiful stuff!


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2020)

Man, that's purdy stuff!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 28, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I sold a couple pieces of elm burl on here. This is the log it came from. They had a guy saw it down to where we could saw it. Probably going to saw some on it this evening. The burl figure went all the way through on the butt end when I looked at it when they got it. Hopefully it's nice. I sent him to a guy that charged him 1/3 less than what someone else priced so hopefully I get a little of it. I'll post pics if we saw. The other pic is one of the upper limbs.
> 
> View attachment 191172
> 
> View attachment 191173


wow is all i can say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow is about right!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 28, 2020)

well, we got it unloaded and I got a pic. I may have some bowl blades available of it soon. We'll see. The last pic is wetted with water.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 28, 2020)

I can see the epoxy between those two pieces now!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2020)

Seriously gorgeous wood! Is it pretty stable? Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2020)

@Barb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 29, 2020)

Don't really know yet. When he got the log, he didn't seal the ends and it didn't check much. Now that it's slabbed, I told him to seal the ends.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 29, 2020)

I would be interested in a bowl blank,if you get any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Retirement investment ! Very cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm in love with that wood. I'll get in line for bowl blanks too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 29, 2020)

Eric, 
I have been looking for Elm Burl like that for many years. My parents had a coffee table with veneer that looks similar to your Burl . Unfortunately it is very rare around here. 

Rob


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 29, 2020)

Very rare here too. The bad part about this, there were two trees he'd been watching. Driving by one day and a tree company had already cut the one up. He stopped and asked about it. They cut the first one into firewood and hauled it off. He was lucky enough to buy this one from the homeowner.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 29, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very rare here too. The bad part about this, there were two trees he'd been watching. Driving by one day and a tree company had already cut the one up. He stopped and asked about it. They cut the first one into firewood and hauled it off. He was lucky enough to buy this one from the homeowner.


Talk about a close call!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 29, 2020)

Bowl blanks.....yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 30, 2020)

Put me in line for bowl or goblet blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

